# Is this patchable?



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

Can I patch this with tape and joint compound? Or should I just cut it to the edges and replace the crusty parts?










Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd tape it, top it and skim it with 5 minute usg lightweight. Then pull a heavy coat of topping over it. Next day I'd sand it and pull one final tight coat of topping and sand it out.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 20, 2018)

Sure but it’s hard to tell if the surfaces are the same. You’ll heed to remove some of the old wallboard crust and loose stuff. Backfill joint before tape with quickset, paper tape next with wet consistent all purpose mud or loose quickset. 2-3 coats to get joints flat with light sand in between. Final sand, prime twice to get uniform texture to prevent flashing


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

if you want to make good money job like that must be done with hot mud and all ways have a heating gun with you..... you know why.... but if you don't know ask an experienced taper


----------



## Mud n’More Mixball (Mar 18, 2018)

I agree, quick mud the whole thing. Try a Mud n’ More Mixball. You can get them on amazon or check it out on YouTube. You can mix a little bit or a full pan in under 30 seconds with no mess and easy dry clean system. No more chopping and stirring in the pan!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mud nâ€™More Mixball said:


> I agree, quick mud the whole thing. Try a Mud n’ More Mixball. You can get them on amazon or check it out on YouTube. You can mix a little bit or a full pan in under 30 seconds with no mess and easy dry clean system. No more chopping and stirring in the pan!


A rubber ball with a hole in it ! Years ago drywallers discovered this thing called buckets.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> A rubber ball with a hole in it ! Years ago drywallers discovered this thing called buckets.


And egg beaters on drills. or a pan mixer.


----------

